# ehMazing Days coming to ehMac.ca!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Some ehMazing Days coming to ehMac.ca.. both figuratively and literally. 

Going to start something new called *"ehMazing Days"*. Here's how it works:

Periodically, I'm going to post in the *Anything Mac* forums that it's an *ehMazing Day*. What that means is, sometime during that day, I'm going to be giving out a cool prize. Might be a cool little prize, might be some cool really big prize! 

A some point during the day, I'm going to post a thread in one of the forums with details on the prize. To win the prize, all you have to do is be *1 of the first 25 members* to reply with the comment, "*It's an ehMazing Day!*" 1 of the 25 member's names will be chosen by random draw for that prize!

It's that simple! :clap:

So keep checking back at ehMac.ca. You never know when it's going to be an *ehMazing Day.*


----------



## Spiffie25 (Feb 23, 2005)

It's an ehMazing Day - Test!!


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

It's an ehMazing Day
(test)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jagga said:


> It's an ehMazing Day
> (test)


Ffftt fttt... *tap tap tap*... is this Mic on? Testing 1..2... sibilance... sibilance. 

Yep, you're good.


----------



## Kyran (May 25, 2011)

Third Test is a charm?

So is this starting today?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Kyran said:


> Third Test is a charm?
> 
> So is this starting today?


http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/98853-thursday-january-12-2012-going-ehmazing-day.html


----------



## QuickTaxGeoff (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Are you going to post that in this thread or start an entirely new thread for each ehMazing Day prize?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

csonni said:


> Are you going to post that in this thread or start an entirely new thread for each ehMazing Day prize?


There will be an entirely new thread in one of the forums. It will be a post about the product that we're giving away and it will be really clear that it's the thread to reply to.


----------



## Spiffie25 (Feb 23, 2005)

*sigh* I thought it was a test... I got an email so I kept refreshing the site until I saw the very first post with ehMazing  One day I'll win something fantastic!! WootWoot!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Spiffie25 said:


> *sigh* I thought it was a test... I got an email so I kept refreshing the site until I saw the very first post with ehMazing  One day I'll win something fantastic!! WootWoot!


You still have a chance, the thread has not been posted yet. But it will... very soon.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Mayor- you say "one of the forums." When doing bus runs in the afternoons and with my iPad 3G, "one of the forums" means to me that there's no chance of me getting in on it with the slower 3G network here in Labrador. Are you saying that it could be in either the Anything Mac forum, the Classified forum, the Troubleshooting forum, etc? Or, will it only be seen in the Anything Mac forum?


----------



## KC13 (Apr 13, 2008)

This is simply for the "geeks" that can "sit" on the site permanently. The rest of us are SOL.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

KC13 said:


> This is simply for the "geeks" that can "sit" on the site permanently. The rest of us are SOL.


Such is life. Just to let you know, I was working when I responded.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Yeah, nice. Even on your employer's time.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> Yeah, nice. Even on your employer's time.


Because I know what I am doing. Man and the Dog.



> "The factory of the future will have only two employees, a man and a dog. The man will be there to feed the dog. The dog will be there to keep the man from touching the equipment."
> 
> ~Warren G. Bennis


----------



## Spiffie25 (Feb 23, 2005)

Multi-tasking improves my productivity overall by 33%. And today is friday, the weekend is upon us --- hey, it just might be "an ehMazing Day"!!!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Hey, is there an app for the iPad that will post on every thread in a forum such as this, on the minute, every minute? That would increase my odds of winning something.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I think that would be called "forum spamming". Or would that be "forum sniping"?...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

csonni said:


> Mayor- you say "one of the forums." When doing bus runs in the afternoons and with my iPad 3G, "one of the forums" means to me that there's no chance of me getting in on it with the slower 3G network here in Labrador. Are you saying that it could be in either the Anything Mac forum, the Classified forum, the Troubleshooting forum, etc? Or, will it only be seen in the Anything Mac forum?


It will be in the forum that the product "fits" in, so 99% chance it will either be in the Anything Mac of All iOS forums. Maybe once in awhile, I'll do something that will fit in the "Everything Else" forum.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

KC13 said:


> This is simply for the "geeks" that can "sit" on the site permanently. The rest of us are SOL.


Isn't everyone on ehMac a "geek"? 

Just kidding, I know what you're saying and I've gotten some feedback on the site and sent to me. 

I'm going to change the way the next one is done a little bit. It will almost be the same, but will shift it away from being just for one person who is quick on the trigger, to allowing more ehMacians who are on the site, to "get in on it" for a better chance to win. 

For the next one, the first 25 ehMacians who reply with "It's an ehMazing Day" (With or without an "!"  ) will get in on a draw for the prize. As soon as we hit 25, I will do the random draw for number between 1 and 25, and then I'll announce the winner. 

It will go pretty fast, so you still got to be hanging around the site, but you'll have a bit more than a split second chance to "move up a level closer" so to speak. 

We'll see how that goes for a bit.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Spiffie25 said:


> Multi-tasking improves my productivity overall by 33%. And today is friday, the weekend is upon us --- hey, it just might be "an ehMazing Day"!!!


It's a great day, but not an ehMazing Day today. 

Just to be clear, I'll post in the morning (Before 9:00 AM EST) whether it's _going to be_ an *ehMazing Day*. 

That post will always been in the Anything Mac section. 

When you see that post, you'll know that sometime during that day, you'll see a post about an ehMazing Product that one can win.


----------



## thareek (Jan 4, 2012)

I must say this is a cool thing to be doing on a forum. I am on a number of forums (watches, cars etc.) and this is the first time I've seen something of this nature....Thanks ehMax :clap:



ehMax said:


> Isn't everyone on ehMac a "geek"?
> 
> Just kidding, I know what you're saying and I've gotten some feedback on the site and sent to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

thareek said:


> I must say this is a cool thing to be doing on a forum. I am on a number of forums (watches, cars etc.) and this is the first time I've seen something of this nature....Thanks ehMax :clap:


Thanks, I'm very glad ehMacians like it. 

PS... I will announce that it's going to be an ehMazing day on Twitter as well. If you're on Twitter, you can *follow ehMac here*.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Excellent idea.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> Thanks, I'm very glad ehMacians like it.
> 
> PS... I will announce that it's going to be an ehMazing day on Twitter as well. If you're on Twitter, you can *follow ehMac here*.


you gave away my secret


----------



## RobotGuy (Feb 28, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Now we need Aerosmith to sing the jingle.

It's ehMazing.....

Its ehMazing
With the blink of an eye
I finally saw the light
Its ehMazing
That when the moment arrives
You know you'll be alright
Its ehMazing


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

What happened to "ehMazing days" lately. I haven't seen any posts for several days. Or is it done?


----------



## nencyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Very very cool.......


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

How about "ehMazing Grace"?


----------

